# Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) + Test



## ciclista (Sep 10, 2021)

Has anyone experience of adding HCG to their trt regime ? Can't see anything here about hcg .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2021)

A lot of people do. It keeps those little nuts full


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2021)

It was a pretty standard add on to TRT to most protocols that I saw.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 10, 2021)

Check out the below thread for some detailed info from MRRippedZilla. He goes over uses, dosages, and frequency in there.  All backed by science.






						How to use hCG on cycle & for TRT
					

It's been a while. This is in response to the hCG questions we've been getting on the board lately. Not as detailed as my usual stuff but the practice advice is easy to follow - that's more important :)  Audio (I've had a long ass day, don't judge my impatience too harshly)...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------

